# Let's Have A Chat...



## Rictus Goat (Jun 5, 2012)

About tattoos! 

Seeing dinosaurdammit's thread about her new tattoo... I decided to open discussion on the topic- since honestly, I love me some tattoos.  So if you've got some, let's share some pictures and the stories about them if there is one. 

I've currently got 4 of them...






My first tattoo was the electric microscope image of Ebola Zaire when it was first found back in the 1976- I got this tattoo because my dream job had been going into epidemiology and helping in developing the vaccine to make sure that future instances could be stemmed. Since then I HAVE decided to go into veterinary medicine- but Ebola is a personal hobby of mine and I enjoy learning about it and related viruses.





My second tattoo was of a bird character of mine that represents all the evil things in the world to me- he's constantly rotting and lost bits and pieces of his skin. The tattoo is eventually going to be joined by another character of opposite nature to make a ying yang sort of concept. This character's tattoo was designed by xsugarpill on FA whereas the other character will be done by Gravewalker- both people who have meant a lot to me over the years.





My third tattoo is a biohazard- done in my favourite color (lime green). This was originally to go with a biosafety theme pairing with my Ebola virus in theme- but I have decided it's going to end up being a ReAnimator half sleeve- as I'm a HUGE fan of the movie and the works of Stuart Gordon.

Also I have a "realistic" version of my favourite Pokemon, Duskull, on my back... unfortunately- I do NOT have a pic on hand of it. :C


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 5, 2012)

I got these a year (two?) ago, after I bought a winning raffle ticket from my fiance's mother. I paid her $60, but the voucher was for $150 worth of tattoos.
[wing tat]
I'm not going to try and take credit for the tattoo artist's work, because he's really good at what he does, but it's a direct copy of my own linework and the coloring / shading is based on a ref I brought in. So, essentially, I got my own artwork inked into my skin.

Next one I want (whenever the hell I get the money), is this:
[TGL design]
Minus the blue background, of course. I'll probably get it on the lower part of the back of my neck.
I just need to find someone good at crisply and accurately tattooing sprites / pixels.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd get a tattoo or a piercing, but I'm too pansy to go for it.

Idk what I'd want for a tat, but for piercings, I'd have a pair of barbells on the left of my left brow.


----------



## PapayaShark (Jun 5, 2012)

I want ferret pawprints going up my upper back to my hairline. But i need to wait some years and save some money.


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 5, 2012)

I wanted some Tribal Eeveelution designs on my arms and legs; but I suspect that I will have to wait a while before I find an artist I both trust to tattoo them as well as the modifications to the original designs to make them "original"


----------



## BRN (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm thinking of having the likeness of MGS3's antagonist, The Boss, on a bicep. She's a pretty awesome character and having her around would be ace.

And maybe a Quilava across the small of my back. :v


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 5, 2012)

If I got a tattoo, it would have to be somewhere hidden. Apparently employers don't like visible tattoos.


----------



## Zoetrope (Jun 5, 2012)

I have two at the moment, there is one I really want at the moment but I haven't taken the time to design it. 

This one is on the small of my back. It's a shame no one ever sees it because it is gorgeous. No real story about it I guess, it was a five hour job, toughed it out for the whole thing, and was recovering from a few new piercings at the time. So, I felt really awful for awhile. I think my body actually thought it was dying and went into shut down mode. "You're dying, stupid, you can't get out of bed." "Uuuugggg..." Also it isn't crooked, he stencil'd it first to make sure it was pretty accurate, I'm just standing on one foot and leaning to the side.

I have another one on my right hip that is some heavy nerdular nerdance. It's the yellow sign of Hastur. Don't have a picture of it I guess.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd like to get a tattoo one day. Tribal bird on my right shoulder.
Something along the likes of these
http://hmusick1.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/tribal_eagle_by_xx_trigrhappy_xx-png.jpg
http://www.tattoodesignpic.info/wp-.../9ec36_Tattoo_Birds_3282318054_6a0c0f22b8.jpg


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Jun 5, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I'd get a tattoo or a piercing, but I'm too pansy to go for it.
> 
> Idk what I'd want for a tat, but for piercings, I'd have a pair of barbells on the left of my left brow.




Go for it, Gibby! I've had sixteen piercings and, other than my tragus (that little triangle bit in front of your ear hole), my eyebrow piercings were the least painful. It's a little uncomfortable - it stings a little bit - but nothing bad, and it's over quickly. Honestly, the popping sound it makes is the only thing that freaked me out a little. 

Two recommendations, though - only get one at a time so your body is under less strain to heal, and don't use a neat antiseptic (like peroxide) to clean it. Use a solution of sea salt and warm water, or you could buy a wash from H2Ocean. Though I see you're from the UK, and from what I understand, neat antiseptics are widely understood to be a no-no there.


As for me, like I said, I have 16 piercings ... all in my head. Ears, nostril, septum, tongue, eyebrow. My surface piercings have never healed well (my eyebrow took over a year to heal even though it never got infected), so I have never gotten a piercing done in a place that is jostled a lot. I only wear four of my piercings now, though (lobes, left conch, eyebrow). Employment has kinda mandated that.

I have one tattoo right now - the glyph for the Mokole, the were-dragons from White Wolf's Werewolf RPG. It's on the back of my neck. I eventually want a murder of crows flying over my left shoulder, and the light spiral from Tool's _Lateralus_ cover art going up my spine.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 5, 2012)

I have two. One around my wrist and one around my ankle. Love them both. Can't afford the next one for a while.


----------



## drpickelle (Jun 5, 2012)

Just the one tattoo at the moment: http://www.furaffinity.net/full/8040538/

Anyone recognize him?


----------



## Ley (Jun 5, 2012)

I want a few.. For sure, a picture of Muse's eye, on the inside of my left wrist, a compass on the back of my neck, a smiley face on the webbing between my thumb and index on my right, and 'memento mori' on my shoulder in a circle. 

I want a big tattoo on my back, but I have no idea what I could possibly get.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 5, 2012)

Ley said:


> I want a big tattoo on my back, but I have no idea what I could possibly get.



A picture of me!


----------



## Seian Verian (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd sort of like to get a tattoo sometime... It's just, I haven't the slightest idea what I'd get. Except that it'd almost certainly be dragon related. Even though I'd want it to be something meaningful too...

...Also I'm scared of pain :<


----------



## Aldino (Jun 5, 2012)

http://216.92.199.215/data/media/40/panther5.jpg

This and my shoulder, they will meet someday.


----------



## tuhis (Jun 6, 2012)

A swan on my back: http://i40.tinypic.com/149qoft.jpg
Photo was taken one day after it was done, so my skin is still red and the tattoo quite dark. It's nowhere as dark anymore and looks the way it should. 
I originally had the idea of putting the sun in the background, but the tattoo artist convinced me it's a bad idea. Insted he suggested I leave it open so a larger-scale, more scenic background could be done in the future- or have the sun added in case I'm adamant I want it there.

I'm thinking of getting more once I can figure out what and where.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jun 6, 2012)

My only tattoo was done by a trusted friend. It's a rook, and it's quite poorly done, unfortunately. I'm going to have it covered and implemented into a sleeve I'm still designing. 

My next tat is supposed to be a Canadian flag on the front of my pelvis.


----------



## Greg (Jun 6, 2012)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> My only tattoo was done by a trusted friend. It's a rook, and it's quite poorly done, unfortunately. I'm going to have it covered and implemented into a sleeve I'm still designing.
> 
> My next tat is supposed to be a Canadian flag on the front of my pelvis.



How on eath do you fuck that up?



KigRatel said:


> If I got a tattoo, it would have to be somewhere hidden. Apparently employers don't like visible tattoos.



Pull an Abby and get one on your ankle. Then you can ask peeps if they wanna see your tat.... it's in a place they've never seen before. :V


I'd like a simplified silhouette of a jackal, one eye blue, one eye purple.


----------



## Rictus Goat (Jun 6, 2012)

http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f124/DrEdselClose/22168_348898657537_4446178_n.jpg
Looks like my tattoo artist had it on his FB the whoooooole time. I love this tattoo so much. <3

And maaaaaan, hiding tattoos is NOT something hard. Everyone I work with had no idea I had tattoos until late last year when I showed up to a barbecue with shorts and a tank top. I'd say anywhere from base of neck down, save for forearms are fair game. ... and depends on employer too- mine couldn't give less of a crap and I work in a pharmacy. :3


----------



## Xanderous (Jun 8, 2012)

Here's mine on my upper arm. I really need it to get touched-up because a) when I first got it done the colour wasn't taking to my skin well, so the artist had to go over it multiple times, and by that time I was bleeding profusely and he was like 'You're bleeding too much to continue, so come back once it's healed and I'll finish the rest' and b) when it was healing, the scabs kept on sticking to my shirt and getting peeled off. So in short, it looks a bit sketchy but will look nice once I get it all touched-up.


----------

